# Looking for Online Tech Support. Any Advice?



## mackado (Jul 1, 2011)

So far I have came up with these: 

AskDrTech

Sup port.com

iyogi

Tech Support For Dummies


Basically I am looking for experts with help with "How To" task. Anyone have any experience with such live support. I am using this information for some papers im wriitng so I am willing to pay fees. 

Which one of these live support offer more categories to ask them about? I'm looking for one that offers more support on a wide range of categories?

Thanks In Advance for Your Help.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

How much can you afford to pay?





And remember, quality doesn't come cheap


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Do you prefer to be called 'Shawn' or 'mackado'?

Or perhaps some other alias?


----------



## mackado (Jul 1, 2011)

To answer your questions 'Stoner':

1.) The amount I am willing to pay, is the amount that the provider of the service is charging.

2.) Doesn't really matter what you call me, they are just user names. Not quite sure why the second post was necessary..... 


Hope that answers your concerns.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

mackado said:


> To answer your questions 'Stoner':
> 
> 1.) The amount I am willing to pay, is the amount that the provider of the service is charging.
> 
> ...





> The amount I am willing to pay, is the amount that the provider of the service is charging.


1.Let me rephrase the monetary question.......how much would that amount be?



> 2.) Doesn't really matter what you call me, they are just user names.


I'll call you......Pete. 



> Not quite sure why the second post was necessary.....


2.I like to know who I'm conversing with 



> Hope that answers your concerns


Do I look worried?


----------



## dblack616 (Jul 22, 2011)

I need tech support too. I have real computer problems and am willing to pay for expert advice.
Ever heard of Jupiter Support IT Services


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

To dblck616,
Please don't jump in to someone else's conversation. It gets really hard to work out who's answering which question.
I'll ask a Mod to move your question to its own thread.

Richard


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dblack616 said:


> I need tech support too. I have real computer problems and am willing to pay for expert advice.
> Ever heard of Jupiter Support IT Services


Yep.....according to TSG site owner, Mike Cermak, they are partnered with this web site.
Would I use them....no.
Research the company that owns them ( Selectsys America Inc ) and make up your own mind.

( among many things, you'll find a CEO that only seems to use his last name on Incorporation paper work in Arizona and the other 'director' that has a degree in food science, a majority stock holder.
This is their head quarters in the US according to a posting I found at Linkedin)









Another member did find offices they vacated.

Would I use TSG?....Of course....and I do..........It's membership contains many on an expert level and they donate their knowledge freely. That's tough to beat.

I'll probably take some flack for this post.....but they don't seem to match up to many of their business claims.


----------

